# 1992 Suzuki DT75 Full throttle issue



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I seem to have a mystery i cant solve as to what is causing this issue. As I am running at WOT my engine will randomly begin to bog down and sometimes either stall or stays at an idle speed while still at wot. Sometimes it will never act up and lasts 30 minute long runs without one issue. I have done a total carb rebuild, very thoroughly,I've also change all fuel lines, fuel pickup, anti siphon valve, fuel pump diaphragm, spark plugs, and have the oil mixture screws adjusted exact. I have a 19 pitch 3 blade aluminum prop and it is on a 15ft Key West Sportsman, not sure if that would affect anything but might as well include it. Any Ideas? All help is really appreciated and I'm hoping its something obvious that as a 15 year old I am not realizing. Thanks and Please HELP    :'(


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's an outboard.
It needs fuel, air, coolant and spark at the right time.
Interfere with any of the 4 and you have engine problems.
As the outboard is a 1992 my first thought was brain box going.
My second thought was water in the fuel filter/water separator canister.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Keep reading the posts in this section. This question has been answered quite a few times recently.

Look for the one "50 hp bogging down"- lots of your questions might get answered there.

After you read and get a clearer picture, ask more questions about your exact situation, otherwise you are going to get 50 different ideas.


----------



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

> It's an outboard.
> It needs fuel, air, coolant and spark at the right time.
> Interfere with any of the 4 and you have engine problems.
> As the outboard is a 1992 my first thought was brain box going.
> My second thought was water in the fuel filter/water separator canister.


Well I went out and drained the fuel water separator this morning and near the end some rust came out with the fuel and the separator is only about 3 months old at the most but i never drained it and i run my boat a lot so my plan is to buy a whole new f/w separator and housing with the clear drain bowl on the bottom and install an inline filter before the carbs. This will be my first move, if it doesn't help then I'll continue researching and check the CDI unit on the outboard (the brains). Thank you for the help and guidance.


----------

